# Somewhere in the U.S. my CR1 sits in a



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

UPS distribution warehouse waiting to be delivered to my house. Expected arrival date is Monday.


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*It's here, built and ridden.*

It arrived as scheduled still packed in the Scott box. As the bike came partially assembled from the factory, I weighed the components grouped together. Pictures to follow. Everything not named is Dura-Ace. Rode it yesterday for 40 miles and loved it. I went from a 58cm C-dale Caad4 which I felt a bit too stretched out on. It felt plenty stiff when pedaling (which is saying something after having ridden the Caad4 for 7 years), but I really appreciated the feel of the CF. 


frame (56cm, SL version), BB, seatclamp, f & r der., chain - 1597 g
Sella Italia SLR seat and Ritchey WCS carbon post - 318
CRI fork (uncut) with aluminum insert - 388
headset bearings, spacers (3), top cap, wedge - 87
f & r brakes w/bolts - 313
Ritchey WCS alum bar (42), stem (110), cables and housing, bar tape - 1018
cranks - 668
Ksyrium SL - front, Conti tires, tubes - 995
Ksyrium SL - rear, Conti tires, tubes - 1190
skewers - 106
cassette 12-23 - 185
Speedplay x2 pedals - 192

Total 7057 grams/ 15.56 lbs


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Pictures*

Why does it have to rain today?


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Thats a very nice bike. I like the black. It looks fast just standing still. Congratulations and many many miles of enjoyment


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Cevan said:


> Why does it have to rain today?


Nice bike! Are you sure it's a 56? Looks like a 54 to me.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

damn thats a beauty, that is exactly what i want too! where did you buy it from?


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*You're correct, it's a 54 (med). I keep forgetting that*



StillRiding said:


> Nice bike! Are you sure it's a 56? Looks like a 54 to me.


it's comparable to a 56 Cannondale. Did 53 miles on it yesterday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*From a bikeshop selling their 2006 leftovers on Ebay*



CaliBuddha said:


> damn thats a beauty, that is exactly what i want too! where did you buy it from?


I snagged it for 1/2 the MSRP.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

lucky bastard! scoop me up a frameset!


----------

